# Cub Cadet belt issue snow blower



## dodgeram (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi every one I have a 2000 series cub with a 40"
snow blower it is the one with out the gear box I think model 304 the belt went I got one from parts store because dealer was sold out and snow is coming again problem is the belt keeps flipping over on the blower pulley fine on tractor side what gives? Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*belt*

Welcome to the forum!
It sounds as though the belt is stretched ,and won't stay in the pulley.
You can try to adjust the tension,but you may have to replace the belt,in order toget it right,since,once a belt twists,it generally won't work properly.


----------

